# I HAVE A 1871 OUR CHOICEST CATSUP BOTTLE MADE BY R. BROS . CHICGO, ILL



## miker (Jul 16, 2020)

NEED HELP TO FIND OUT ON THE CATSUP MAKER CAN NOT FIND IT AT ALL. I THINK THAT THE CATSUP BOTTLE FACTORY WAS BURT DOWN IN THE FIRE OF CHICAGO IN 1871. THATS WAY I CAN NOT FIND ANYTHING ON IT. THANK YOU .


----------

